

Hacker unlocks the 3DS system kernel key to running pirated software - unstoppableted
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/02/hackers-break-3ds-security/

======
SifJar
A poorly researched article. First of all, GBAtemp is a terrible source, 90%
of it users are self entitled pirates who know nothing. Secondly, neimod has
never posted anything on GBAtemp, at all. He said those things in an IRC
channel. The second part (the elitist comment) was a joke because of how some
people talk about hackers like neimod. As for the piracy slant, the hackers
involved are against piracy.

